# Parlor roller and birmingham roller in slow motion video!



## roses (Aug 25, 2015)

Watch this awesome video of a parlor roller in slow motion! Such a cute little acrobat.

https://vimeo.com/112401837

Now check out this roller in action!

https://vimeo.com/112401283


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for posting those! Didn't realize pigeons were so acrobatic.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those are great. Thanks.


----------



## roses (Aug 25, 2015)

I thought parlors were a little clumsy but they are so acrobatic! I always thought they bumped their heads too, happy to see they dont


----------

